# Hvac duct question



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone have ideas on the best way to hang ductwork from 2x4 metal roof trusts? Running 24x10 about 50' below a garage ceiling that has metal studs. Some parallel and some perpendicular. I have some basic ideas but just curios if anyone has a solid method.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone have ideas on the best way to hang ductwork from 2x4 metal roof trusts? Running 24x10 about 50' below a garage ceiling that has metal studs. Some parallel and some perpendicular. I have some basic ideas but just curios if anyone has a solid method.


Since when this site becomes a tinknocker site?? Lol... I use metal strapping.. twist them and secured with screws..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone have ideas on the best way to hang ductwork from 2x4 metal roof trusts? Running 24x10 about 50' below a garage ceiling that has metal studs. Some parallel and some perpendicular. I have some basic ideas but just curios if anyone has a solid method.


 I'd use channel, it's the strip that's used to join sheet metal ends. You can bend it square to your duct, and use 2" self tappin sheet metal screws with a sliding apex an an impact gun. You should try those Bosch stud finders that are 80$ I think ....very accurate and easy to find a metal stud everytine


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone have ideas on the best way to hang ductwork from 2x4 metal roof trusts? Running 24x10 about 50' below a garage ceiling that has metal studs. Some parallel and some perpendicular. I have some basic ideas but just curios if anyone has a solid method.


if it states exposed Sammy's all tread and angle iron. If not use one inch banding stock cut and bend the ends.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

All thread and uni-strut.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> I'd use channel, it's the strip that's used to join sheet metal ends.



There called "drive clips":whistling2:


----------

